# HM's Age of Worms - IC



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

And the restart is a go...

Not much I can tell you here but wish to that all those that brought about a great AP. Starting with...

Adventure (pt1) The Whispering Cairn by Erik Mona
Dungeon Mag Diamond Lake article by Erik Mona

Please post your stat blocks once per page if possible.

And let the exploration begin again.

HM

*LINKS:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/296380-whispering-cairn-team-diamond-lake-ic.html - *OLD IC*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/325329-hms-age-worms-restart-discussion.html - *OOC*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html - *RG*


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

Misc notes and links - placeholder


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

The old mine managers office that was once run down and near unlivable has become your new second home (but in Aria's case her only home). Using money from your various trips into the cairns around Diamond Lake the "Shack" (as it's loving called) has become sort of clubhouse for treasure seekers and adventures working in and around the once sleepy town.

It seems like years have passed since the first group met here battling wolves and then setting out to explore the Whispering Cairn. And although faces have changed and people have come and gone one thing remains constant these past few months. The Whispering Cairn and it's secrets have still yet to be discovered.

From the room with the seven covered lamps. To the flooded area below the ruins of the elevator system those adventuring out of the Shack have yet to discover all of the secerts that dungeon has yet to offer.

Eldariel the warrior-mage set out to the Free City to research everything he could about the area, the Vaati (Wind Dukes), and the Rod of Seven Parts, but is still not back. And Jules, Sigrum, Arveduin, and Vixtrin have yet to return from their latest ventures as well.

But with mostly everyone gone the Shack is hardly empty. Aria sits by the fire while Gaylne checks the flecthing on his arrows. Zeke sits across a dragonchess board from Torgak, both playing idly to pass the time more than anything.

No one speaks and uses the constant scraping sound of Haakon's whetstone as a kind of white noise to lose themselves in their own thoughts.

_*sccrrraap*_

_*sccrrraap*_
_
*sccrrraap* _

The light reflects off one of a red handled ladle next to the fire. And Aria follows it as it hits the ceiling above. It angles so it reflects of one of the metal studs in the ceiling (which will one day hold a chandelier), and she starts to turn back to the fire, when she sees the red light hitting Zeke's cheek. 

Then the memories come back to her. 

"Everyone, everyone. Do you remember the face? The face in the small passage above the lantern room? It needs the light! We need to find all the lanterns and light them. Then the face will... will... Well I don't know what it will do, but I know it will do something. Come on! Quit moping and grab your gear were off to The Whispering Cairn once more?"

[sblock=Level Up Goal]
Find the red lantern and light all the lanterns inside the "lantern room" = reach level 2[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Please post your characters heading out and making the half hour trip to the Cairn.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 30, 2012)

*sccrrraap*

The silence is oppressive as Haakon stops sharpening his blade. The sudden silence causes everyone to pause. Haakon stands as he puts his stone away and there is the subtle sound of steel and leather as he puts his sword away. Stretching, bracing his hands against the cabin's ceiling, Haakon lets out a groan like a bear. The big barbarian paces the length of the cabin a few times before he opens the door. He steps out and sniffs the air and comes back inside. "I am tired of waiting around. Come let us go. This time we will either find the Whispering Cairn or join our ancestors. Either way, I can no longer sit in this cabin. It stifles my soul." says Haakon looking around the cabin contemptuously. With that he steps outside and begins the trek out to the Cairn.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 30, 2012)

Torgaks looks up from the chess board.

"Aria, you're talking about that Whispering Cairn you never finished exploring? I'm with if you expect any trouble down there."

Torgak jumps up and gathers his view belongings.

"Zeke, I don't believe I'll beat you in this game anyway. So let's get moving!"


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 30, 2012)

Galyne finishes wrapping a cord round the fetching and breaks it off with his teeth. Putting the arrow in his quiver he stands up and follows Haakon out of the door.

As they approach the cairn Galyine starts to check the tracks to see if anyone or anything has been there since he last left.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

Alterius looks up from the breakfast as he nears its end. "I could go for some adventure. Those lonely halls should be home to some grand tales..." his hand goes to his coin purse as he finishes "and some treasure." He gathers his belongings and rushes out the door behind Aria and the rest of the group.

It was a short walk from The Shack to the entrance to the Whispering Cairn but with the excitment of the adventure in front of him, it passed by quickly.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: None

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

Aria leads the way back to the now-familiar entrance to the crypts. The excitement from her moment of inspiration lends her a hint of the energy and enthusiasm she once had, and while it cannot last, she seems determined to make good of it while it does.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

Zeke sighs, "Right when I start hitting a good trend of victories, something interrupts a decent run.  Fine, fine.  It's been too long since I got to smite creatures that shun Pelor's light."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Standing once more outside the entrance to the Whispering Cairn the group readies themselves for the trip down into the dungeon depths each lost in his own thoughts.

[sblock=Zeke] OOC: Not sure if you know Zeke's motivation for this. Replaying...

The dream comes back to the young priest as vivid as ever. The world stands in the light of Pelor and all is will. Then from the corner of his eye Zeke sees a darkness starting to come. 

A withering wiggling mass a blackness that starts to consume all the light of the world. Slowly it crawls forth and then suddenly all is dark and dead.

But then a pinpoint of light escapes in some far corner of the world. Like a beacon in draws the cleric forward till he is standing before this very  dungeon entrance with Pelor's light fighting to get out. 

And then he knows. The darkness is real and coming. And in here, inside the Whispering Cairn is the answers (the light) to defeating it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Haakon]You stand excited before the dungeon. Tales of the others battles in these depths may be slightly exaggerated but do not diminish the fact that your skills will surely be tested in here.[/sblock]
[sblock=Torgak]Having finally found a group of outsiders like yourself you are glad to finally be about a task. You wonder slightly about what might be found in the cave beyond, but know that The Cudgel is with you and any evil shall not escape.[/sblock]
[sblock=Galyne]And yet once more you stand before the doorway to the Whispering Cairn looking around for tracks of anyone or anything else that might have come this way.

Finding all the tracks old or made by the group doesn't make you less weary, and if only you had...

You remember that on your last trip to the cavern you stashed a sack of supplies just inside the rubble of the second set of alcoves. Torches, oil, a few acid flasks for use, and some other items await inside.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aria]You stand before the entrances remembering your last trip here, and all the strangeness that came with it. 

The weird tubes and the arrow sarcopagus that controlled them. The bugs (so many bugs) and the puking spell that destroyed them. 

The odd staff that Eladriel was excited to discover and the_ Rod of Seven Parts _it eluded to. 

Back once more you focus on the task at hand. There are still areas not yet explored and a lantern to find.[/sblock]
[sblock=Alterius]You stand still and quiet with the others and listen. You have heard stories of the whispers that can be heard coming from the wind as it winds it's way through the Whispering Cairn and it is a song you wish to witness for yourself.[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

Alterius moves slowly to the entrance as he seems intent on listening. "I can almost hear the song she holds." He takes his bow and makes a few practice pulls.

"How much do you remember from your last trip in Aria?" Alterius asks as he picks up a stone that to start glowing shortly after.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: None

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2012)

*Zeke, Level 1 Cleric of Pelor*

"Not much," admits Zeke embarrassingly.  "I remember a few fights and a room full of lanterns.  I do have a good feeling about what we will find here, though."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2012)

Haakon stands staring into the entrance to the Cairn. He draws he sword and grins at the group, "Well, we won't find anything standing here, let's see what this hole in the ground holds."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

"I remember..." Aria hesitates, faltering. A chill wind no one else can feel seems to blow over her, making her shrink in on herself a little, and draw her cloak tighter. "I remember enough."

"Inside there's a chamber with a magical moving room in it. The room is controlled by colored lanterns, with different parts of the crypt represented by different lanterns. We never did find them all though. Come on, I'll show you."

She pauses, then adds, "Best be careful though. It's been a while. Never can tell if something's moved in."

With that, the sorceress moves into the crypt, summoning a small set of ghostly floating lights to accompany her.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 4, 2012)

Torgak follows Aria into the crypt, flail in hand.

"So this expedition is about lanterns? And what excactly were you fighting during your last visit?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2012)

"Did anyone keep a map from last time," Zeke asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

The groups communal map is brought out at Zeke's suggestion.

The first two "levels" everyone is sure have been picked over but the third page shows the tunnel no one ever tried to look down.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2012)

Haakon looks over Zeke's shoulder at the map. "Ok, let's go see if some beastie moved in as we go see what's down that corridor. Is the magical room with the lanterns on the map?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2012)

Aria nods and taps one of the map pages.

"It's the one that looks like a star," she says. "The magic room is in the center. The lanterns are in each arm."


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 6, 2012)

"And we are missing one lantern and there is one tunnel that you did not examine? We should start with that tunnel," Torgak says in a calm tone.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 6, 2012)

Galyne enters the cairn and starts looking round the rubble in one of the alcoves, muttering to himself "_I'm sure that I left them her._" Having failed to find whatever he is searching for, he moves to the alcove at the other side of the passage and immediately retrieves something from behind a rock. He emerges from the alcove carrying a sack and, smiling sheepishly, says "Supplies. Who wants to help me carry them?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

*Zeke the Cleric of Pelor*

"Ha! Fantastic work.  I'll share your burden, brother," Zeke offers. "And that last corridor sounds as if it is it to me.  Let's head on down."


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

"A can shoulder some of the burden as well." Alterius removes his pack to bring in resting in front of him on one shoulder. "I guess it wasn't such a bad thing I was so broke when I came to this place."

"So we're looking for the one lantern? Do either of you have an idea where it's located?" He looks to Galyne and Aria

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: None

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2012)

"The red one," Aria confirms. "As for where it is...no idea for sure, but there IS one passage we hadn't explored before things sort of fell apart. We should probably check there? Like Torgak said."

She indicates the passage on the map...the one where no details existed beyond what could be seen from the main room there.

"As for what we fought...there were undead. And these crypts were made by elemental cultists, so there could be elementals or elemental creatures bound as guardians too."

"Anyway, I'll show you how the magic room works, and take us down to the passageway. Just stay close in case anything's moved back in."

Aria heads into the crypts, preceded by her gravelight wisps to see by.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 8, 2012)

Torgak follows Aria, ready for what ever will be down there.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=Supplies]
2 flasks Acid
2 flasks Alchemist's fire
10 flasks of oil
hooded lantern
2 flint and steel
8 torches
2 hemp ropes 50'
rations 10 days
climber's kit[/sblock]

Dividing up the supplies the group then takes and moves deeper into the dungeon. Soon the light of the sun no longer can be seen but is replaced by an ominous green glow coming form down a set of stairs.

"Well nobody's stole the everburning torch. Guess no one else has been here." Aria says offhandedly.

Haakon and Galyne take the lead down the steps as the group enters the main chamber with the arrow sarcophagus and seven small alcoves. The room is lit by ligh tfrom a green lantern in the far alcove reflecting off a crystal dome in the ceiling above.

What's new to those who have been here though is the series of giant spider webs that block off access to two of them, as well as the hanging remains of dead vermin trapped in webby strings hanging from the ceiling. 

Everyone draws weapons at the ominous threat.

[sblock=OOC] I need locations and Perception checks please.[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

"Well unless these webs were here when you left...looks like somethings moved in." Alterius looks to Aria as he draws his shortbow along with an arrow.

[sblock=Action]Move: L24
Standard: Draw shortbow with arrow notched.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: Shortbow

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2012)

"Indeed," Zeke answers, readying his morningstar and taking a position to the front and left of the party formation.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 10 = [1d8+2=10] +0 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) +0 (size) +0 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = +2 (CMB) + 0 (Dex) + 10

Weapon(morningstar): +2 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0 (magic) / 1d8+2 p or b 20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +0 = +0(BAB) +0 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0 (magic) / 1d8 p 19-20/x2 

Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (Con)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Dex)
Will: +6 = +2 [base] + 4 [Wis]
Speed: 20'
[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 11, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Well, what do we've got here?"

Torgak steps forward (to M 21), heavy flail ready to strike.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: = 13 [1d10+2=12] +1 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Paladin)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = +4 (CMB) + 0 (Dex) + 10

Flail, Heavy (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) / DMG = 1d10+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2


Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) +1 (luck)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)

Speed: 30/20

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

"Let's get a fire going and torch these webs, eliminates them as barriers and may take care of the makers" suggests Haakon bending down by the sarcophagi to strike a torch.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 12, 2012)

Gaylin castigates himself for forgetting to make some fire arrows. He makes a mental note to do so as soon as possible. Meanwhile he draws his bow and knocks an arrow; looking round for a target.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

OCC: rolled really low for Stealth check. No Surprise Round. 

Expecting eight legged company the group watches as three very large spiders, the size of dogs, come scampering out from the alcoves to the left and right.

OCC2: Add your INIT modifier to the roll below. If you beat ( ??? EDIT: Unless you have a neg modifier the group is up first) the spiders please go ahead and take your actions.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 16, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

Alterius quickly moves down the stairs and gets it a better position to fire at one of the spiders.

[sblock=Actions]Init: 9+5=14
Move: K20
Standard: Attack spider A, shortbow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: Shortbow

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 16, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak rushes forward to meet the closest spider (A) before it can leave the net.

"Alterius and I take care of this one, you others go for the two on the left!"

Move to P18 and attack - if P18 is a square one can move into.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2012)

Zeke moves to the center of the combat and holds up his holy symbol.  "Pelor light the way of your devoted and cripple the efforts of those that dwell in darkness."

OOC: Casting _bless_ on party.  Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Eerie greenish glowing mist rises around Aria's hands, and she murmurs babbling, nonsensical syllables as she cuts her palm with her dagger. Instead of blood, some kind of thick ectoplasm drips out, forming a spinning ball in midair in front of her. The mist then for an instant shapes into a skeletal hand that hurls that ball, though Aria herself stays still. The strange sphere streaks away towards the spider, sizzling and spitting as it goes!

(Acid Orb on Spider B!)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 18, 2012)

Haakon stands and rushes towards the pair of spiders to the west, tossing his torch into the web before him as he swings his sword at the beastly spider, his mighty swing cutting deeply into the creature.

OOC: RP effect then as Haakon moves to G13, hold action to swing once spider closes, assuming I can't reach because of webs, if the webs aren't detriment, Haakon will attack from F13, but not if he would get tangled in the webs. Attack posted for which ever contingency works so you don't have to wait on me


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]If you are targeting the webs it is an auto hit for RP effect and the webs start to burn.

If you are tossing it at a spider it will be a range attack (like throwing a club, so use those stats) and will deal 1d6 extra fire dmg on a successful hit.

Please give me a location for Haakon.

Will give ghostcat till tonight to post (I'm sure I know what his character would do - but I could be surprised  ) And will update the round then.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Alterius's arrow punctures his target in the abdomen and as the creature squirms Torgak steps up to squash the thing into oblivion.(dead spider)

Suddenly the room once filled with the greenish light of the hanging lantern is as bright as noon as Zeke's spell burst forth. The domed ceiling reflects the light back almost two fold and brings spots before Aria's eyes. (bless)

Blinking through slight tears doesn't help the sorceress's aim and the acid sizzles off stone missing it's target. (miss)

Meanwhile Haakon and Gaylne move towards the remaining two spiders, pone with bow in hand the other with a blade twice as long as the beasts they face.

The human plants his feet and waits knowing the creature will lash out at him, and when it does he will be ready. The half-elf takes careful aim and then fires, but the flecthing on his arrow is slightly off and the shot misses by inches. (ready action and miss, by one)

The spiders react to the arrow and launch out at Haakon. The first is cut in two by the great sword but the second manages to land on warriors arm and shoulder it's barbed legs digging into his flesh to find perches. (dead spider and successful attack 1 dmg)

OOC: Round 2 group is up.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

*Alterius Bowsinger (Elf Bard 1)*

Alterius smiles at the satisfying crunch of his arrow striking true then the crunch of Torgak's flail striking the same spider. 

"To the next one then." He moves quickly to get a vantage point on the remaining spider.

[sblock=Action]Move: J15
Standard: Attack Spider B[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Inititative: +5 Senses: Low-light Vision, Perception +6
Current Effects: None
HP: 10 Current HP: 10
AC: 15
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +2
Move: 30'/30'
Weapon in Hand: Shortbow

Bardic Performance: Countersong, Distraction, Fasicnate, Inspire Courage +1
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidignation, Read Magic
1st level 1/1: Grease, Sleep, Silent Image[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 19, 2012)

Zeke yells, "Pelor guide me as you guided Tephos."  He brings his morningstar down towards the last spider.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the tardy posting. the wife's family has descended on us and, as a consequence, the wife keeps finding things for me to do that doesn't involve on-line role-playing [/sblock]
Cursing himself for missing an easy shot, Gaylin drops his bow and draws his greataxe, which he attempts to bury deep in the spider that is attacking his companion.  Unfortunately he slips in the slime from the dead spider and buries his axe in the floor.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action: Drop Bow*
*Move Action: Draw Weapon*
*Standard Action: Melee Attack*[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 20, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak, surpriesed by his own telling blow, moves to cover the parties left flank - just in case.

Double move to H 17.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2012)

Haakon doesn't even flinch as the fangs piece his flesh, he merely shifts his grip so his sword points downwards and stabs down at the spider on his leg.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2012)

Aria curses under her breath and mutters something that sounds like a mantra, or something similar. Greenish haze starts to gather around her, with the hint that there's something superimposed over her; another figure standing in the mist precisely where she is. It moves, making a hurling gesture, and with a sound like a sigh and a scream, a piece of that ectoplasmic fog breaks off and streaks across the old tomb towards one of the injured spiders!

(Magic Missile on the most badly wounded, but still alive, spider Aria can see.)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2012)

As the warriors swarm over the spider Aria's magic is the only thing to effect the beast. And although on target it isn't powerful enough yet to kill it.

Haakon manages to shake off the spider and it stands poised ready to finish the fight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 25, 2012)

With a shout, Zeke rushes in with his morningstar swinging.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 26, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak rushes forward to make sure that the last spider is realy dead. With a backhand swing he tries to smash his flail into the spiders face ... but tangles it in some web only hitting the ground with a heavy thud.

Move to F 15 and single attack.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2012)

Haakon stabs at the spider again, with the spider off his leg he is able to get a much better stab in at the thing.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

The spider seems to have an impossible agility as axe, mace, and flail miss the creature. 

But it's luck is short lived as it gets skewered by almost six feet of steel. Bile runs out onto the floor and the creatures legs twitch a couple times before it lays motionless and dead.

[sblock=OOC] Fights over. 

As a reminder the group is looking for the red lantern (all other lanterns are currently in this room) and they know of only one area that they have yet to explore.

RP what you wish to do next please.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2012)

Haakon wipes the spider gore from his blade. "Ok, so some things have moved in. We will need to keep an eye peeled. But from here I guess it's down the hole in the north tunnel?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 28, 2012)

Aria takes a deep breath, trying to clear the adrenalin's clouding influence.

"Yes," she confirms. Her strange greenish witchlights re-form and dance merrily down the passage to the north. She follows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2012)

Zeke says, "I imagine that there are more creatures from the darkness that need to be illuminated by Pelor's light.  Lead on."


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 31, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Aye, lead the way. This place must become one of order again! The Cudgle demands it!", Torgak confirms Zeke.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

OCC: Advancing...

The group climbs down the familiar hole and enters another small chamber like before...

  Torgak advances ahead while the others climb down.  He stops at a cross-section of hallways and peers around the corners.

The half-orc's darkvision let's him see everything ahead in all the  directions the strange dungeon leads. To the west he sees an odd hill of  orange gunk with beetles climbing in and out of the holes throughout,  like a giant hive. <area 2>

To the south is a staircase that leads to black stale water. <area 4> And to the east is a room full of low stone slabs with a statue of a warrior at the far end. <area 3>

 As he returns to the group he notices the strange rune on the floor he didn't notice before.

OCC2: Everyone is in the room with the rune on the floor. Which way first?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2012)

Zeke puts a hand up, then bends down to examine the symbol.  "Hold a moment."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

OOC: DC 5 to know it's not religious in nature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2012)

"Hmph!  I'm not sure what this symbol is, but I suddenly feel as if it is not religious in nature." Zeke states with a sniff.  "Perhaps we should check out that statue? No sense bothering that hive as of now."


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 3, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Sounds good to me, if noone has an idea what this rune means?"

If no other group member has anything to say about the rune Torgak will turn on his heels and cautiously return to the cross-section. From there he will keep an (darkvision) eye open for beetles or things emerging from the water while waiting for the others to inspect the statue and stone slabs in area 4.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2012)

"Yes, i fear we will need to explore the water to find the way further." adds Haakon nodding towards the water but walking towards the statue behind Torgak


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 6, 2012)

While the others talk, Aria is frowning at the rune in the floor, trying to remember if she'd seen anything like it in her brief time training under her mentor.

(knowledge: Arcana)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 6, 2012)

While the others are pondering the symbol and the route, Galyne stands guard, bow knocked, seemingly looking down all four corridors at once. "I suggest we leave the hive until last." he says.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

> _Eight man-sized stone slabs, about four feet off the ground, are arranged in two rows in this large room. A long-dead corpse, possible human, lays sprawled out upon one of these slabs, his red leather armor the only hint of color in the otherwise drab room. The north and south walls taper in somewhat, and the short west wall abuts a small stone stage. The red clay statue of a powerfully built warrior wielding a cylinder-headed great club stands tall upon the stag, its eyes surveying the room._




Upon first entering the room a yawn cracks your lips and you start to feel lethargic.

As the group starts to search the room a large beetle (the size of a big dog) comes meandering out from behind one of the stone slabs. It clicks it's pinchers menacingly as it readies to attack.

OOC: Everyone Will save DC 15 to resist becoming fatigued. And roll INIT.

[sblock=Rune] No new info gathered about the Wind Duke rune. Here is the old info...

- The glyph does not seem to be formed from a common alphabet, although it is reminiscent of arcane symbols representing the element air.

- The glyph represents a name.

-The letter forms look similar to an ancient glyph-language called Vaati, which some unorthodox scholars consider the original written form of Auran.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]Don't think we need a map for a group vs. 1 beetle encounter. But I have been known to be wrong. Everyone can reach and attack the beetle in the same round if they wish to.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 9, 2012)

As soon as the beetle crawls out from the slab, Galyne instinctively looses his arrow at it. Unfortunately the arrow strikes the beetles shell and barely scratched it.

[sblock=OOC]*Point Blank Shot Feat.* +1 to Attack and Damage within 30'[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2012)

"Comrades, shake this feeling that has come over us and smite light's foe," Zeke says as he readies himself.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 10, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak steps forward to strike at the beetle with his flail. Suddenly feeling fatigued as moves closer to the beetle swings his flail slowly at the dog sized creature. (Failed Will Save: The fatigued penalty reduces the attack roll and the damage each  by -1)

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: = 13 [1d10+2=12] +1 (favored class)
AC: 14 = 10 + 5 (armor) - 1 (Dex)
AC Touch: 9 = 10 - 1 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 + 5 (armor)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Paladin)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = +3 (CMB) -1  (Dex) + 10

Flail, Heavy (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d10+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+2(S), CRIT 19-20x2


Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) +1 (luck)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)

temp. Conditions: *Fatigued*

Speed: 30/20

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2012)

Aria gasps and steps back, pallid green light swirling around her protectively. Her hand jerks reflexively, not at all her normal movement, and seems to hurl a small cough of energy towards the beetle.

(5' step back, and Acid splash)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2012)

OOC: Going for Haakon and Alterius.

The bard knowing he has no great weapon to take out the beastly bug, instead tries to distract it for Haakon to get in a good swing.

The warrior smiles and raises his great sword high over his head as he moves to join the other warriors in dispatching their enemy.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

OOC: Bugs dead btw. The site started acting up and I didn't get a chance to go back and fluff the post.

Haakon's great sword comes down splitting the bug in half with one massive stroke.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 18, 2012)

*Torgak*

"I feel a bit weakened ... this beetle must have ensorcelled me! I bet it was evil to the bone ... if it had any." Torgak mumbles as he walks slowly back to the intersection, where he keeps an eye open for movement in the other rooms. He will wait there until the fatigue ends, the group discovers anything of interest or he spots some hostile movement in the corridors and rooms.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2012)

Aria nods, distractedly. "It might not have been natural...some kind of tomb guardian? I don't know. Anyway, it's gone now. Lets see what these things are."

She moves among the stone slabs in the room, looking them over. She suspects they're some kind of burial marker, but it would be nice to be sure.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

OOC: Haakon and Alterius would be better for guard duty as you all can RP as you search the room.

"We'll watch the corridors Torgak. You should help the others in case your abilities are needed." Alterius says as he and Haakon move to take up positions. 

Meanwhile the others search the nearly barren room. The statue provides no clues as to the red lanterns location or contains any secret compartments to hide it.

Aria searches the stone slabs but finds no markings, runes, or even scroll work. The eight man-sized slabs look good for nothing but sleeping on (and as tired as some of the group is they probably could at that).

OOC: Complete search of room but not of the body - any takers or do you leave it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2012)

Zeke shrugs as he bends down to check the body, he whispers, "Pelor, grant your grace to the forgotten dead and may they find solace through you."


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 22, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak returns to the room and steps next to Zeke. He tries to find something of interest at the stone slabs and the dead body.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2012)

Having run out of places to search, Gaylin decides that he is going to have to search the body. However, he is not sure that the pesky thing won't animate if he tries,so he warns the others to be ready and puts his greataxe where he can easily pick it up.

Once everyone is ready he searches the body.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2012)

The dead body stays quiet as Galyne looks him over.

He looks to have been some sort of guard or something as the studded leather he wears is painted red and has an eight pointed star on the chest. His sheathe lies empty, and possible held a short blade of some kind. 

Having no backpack the corspe surely doesn't have the red lantern, but he does have one thing of interest. A silver ring adorns one of his bony fingers and looks like it may fetch a far price at market.

OOC: Only treasure in the room is the silver ring. Where to next?


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 25, 2012)

*Torgak*

"I don't think he needs the ring anymore ... Let's have a look at the stairs and the water! Torgak says after baging the silver ring. If there are no other suggestions he will start to move slowly in the direction of the water filled stair case. He will keep an eye open for the hive and swarm while walking to the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

"That beetle might have come from the big nest over there," Aria says warily. "We should be ready for when we head that way. There could be a lot more."

She follows Torgak without complaint though.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 27, 2012)

Zeke also follows Torgak, but keeps a keen eye out for trouble once Aria speaks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The hallway leads to a set of stairs half underwater. By your light you see an archway near the bottom, but whatever rooms lie beyond must be totally submerged underwater. 

[sblock=OOC] Everyone familiar with the rules for underwater combat?? 

Just to keep everyone up to date as I know it has been a while since we started. 

A- Your looking for the red lantern - as that will give you your level up as well as advance the AP.

B- The only places left to search for it are...
a) The bug room. (Room with beetle hive)
b) The submerged rooms.

So I guess it's time for the usual question: What do you do?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

"I have no wish to try and wade or swim in dark, unknown waters, especially because of my armor.  I'd much rather hope that by the grace of Pelor we might find the final lantern in yonder hive." Zeke says.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2012)

Aria squints into the water and shakes her head.

"No sign of light down there. Doesn't mean much, but...maybe the hive is better to start with. I wish I'd brought some alchemy flasks with me though. Fighting a big carpet of bugs with a few measley spells won't be easy."

She chews her bottom lip. "Maybe if we had some lit torches, or lantern oil..."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 30, 2012)

Galyne rummages through his backpack. "Well if you are determined to go for the bugs have this." he says holding up a couple of bottles of Alchemist's Fire. "I also have some oil if its needed. I got them after the last time we encountered bugs."


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 30, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Haakon and I hold the line while you others flame the bugs with oil and alchemy. Does this sound resonable?" Torgak asks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Aria steels herself and nods.

"Sounds good. Lets do it."

She accepts one of the flasks, and is ready for action!


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2012)

"I only have two Alchemist's Fires. So I suggest we use the one flask to get a nice flame going and then use oil to fan the flames. That leaves us one for emergencies." Saying this he rummages in his backpack and brings out three flasks of oil.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

The Hive...



> _The north and south walls of this large chamber taper in somewhat, and in the nook of the far eastern wall rests a wide stone basin backed by a five-foot-tall shelf. A hardened orange paste spills out over the two-foot basin lip and covers much of the shelf. Thousands of tiny beetles with bright blue carapaces skitter and tunnel through the chalky substance. A keening insect chorus fills the room. A huge organic mass completely fills the room's northwest corner. judging by the beetles spilling from within it appears to be an enormous hive._




As the group nears the room the tiny insects converge on one another creating a great swarm as they ready themselves to feast. 

OOC: Surprise round to the group. Everyone post one action and roll your INIT. Good Luck also.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

"Pelor, light the way for your servants and guide us to victory." Zeke decides to cast _bless_ on the party, centered upon himself.  The next round he decides to act in total defense in order to seal his portion of the shield wall (+4 bonus to AC).

Total Defense Stats:
[sblock]
HP: 10 = [1d8+2=10] +0 (favored class)
AC: 21 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 5 (armor) + 4 (Total Defense)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 0 (Dex) + 4 (Total Defense)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 6, 2012)

Torgak steps up next to Zeke and readies himself to strike at any beetle or swarm that moves in striking distance. 
To Zeke he says: "Brother, may Pelor and St. Cuthbert guide us through this endavor! Be steady and hold the line!!!"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2012)

Aria swallows and cocks back her hand holding the flask of alchemist's fire, ready to throw!

(OOC - can I Delay until the oil is down, then throw?)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2012)

The group springs into action before the swarm can merge and attack.

Galyne throws his flask of oil and it breaks near the swarm to douse most of it in the thick clear liquid. Zeke calls upon a divine blessing to help everyone against the thousands of crawling bugs.

Torgak gets a firmer grip on his weapon as he leans to the side so Aria can throw the flask of alchemist fire. The bottle hits but doesn't explode in the fireball everyone had hoped for. The flames burst barely out and catch the bugs, but at least the oil catches fire and helps to burn more of them.


[sblock=Combat]
Surprise Round
Galyne - 17 throws oil flask
Zeke 16 bless
Aria - 15 throws alchemist fire
Torgak - 3 ready action

Round 1
Galyne - *is up*
Swarm - (HP: 06/09)
Zeke
Aria -
Torgak -

*NOTE:* Bless is in effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2012)

"Yes, brother.  Hold we shall!"  Zeke blocks his portion of the shield wall.

OOC: Total defense this round.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2012)

Galyne throws another flask of oil in an attempt to keep the flames going.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

The second flasks seems to flare as it hits the fire, but it doesn't do enough damage to slow down the swarm. The collective group moves towards the two warriors in front.

Torgak brings his flail down hard smashing almost a score of bugs. But it is to few to make a difference. They start swarming the weapon and crawl along the chain and haft to get to the half-orc.

Zeke drops his shield to the ground but it to does little to stop the mass. They crawl up or around it's face to get at the cleric behind. 

Soon both of the front line defenders are awash in beetles and can do very little to stop their pinching and biting.

[sblock=Combat]
Surprise Round
Galyne - 17 throws oil flask
Zeke 16 bless
Aria - 15 throws alchemist fire
Torgak - 3 ready action

Round 1
Galyne - throws flask
Torgak(11/13) - takes ready action (swarm is immune to weapon damage)
Swarm - moves (HP: 03/09)
Zeke(06/10) - total defense (swarm does not roll to hit, sorry)
Aria -  *is up*

*NOTE:* Bless is in effect.[/sblock]

OOC: Need FORT saves from Torgak and Zeke (DC 11) or become nauseated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2012)

Zeke thinks to himself, _"And it seemed such a good plan at the time."_


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2012)

"Oh no," Aria yelps as she hops back. "Oh NO! I can't kill them while they're all over you like that! But this is my last flask of fire!"

She eyes the swarm, trying to figure out if it's big enough that she can hurl the alchemist's fire into it without burning their 'shield wall.'


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

OOC: If you throw for the square behind them and hit they will only take splash dmg. (better that than another round of swarm dmg).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2012)

She takes a deep breath and winces. "I'msorryimsorryimsorry," she blurts as she lobs her alchemist's fire just past the bug-stricken infantrymen and into the burbling heart of the swarm!

(Aiming at the square just past them...how about a little FIRE, shield wall?!)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

Aria's throw bounces of the ceiling of the hallway and then hits the ground right in front of the two warriors. The gout of flame is overly-large when mixed with the oil in the area and they rise up over their heads and engulfing them for a moment.

The force of the blast as well as the licking flames seem to burn out the center of the swarm. Then the flames die down to a low burn as the oil continues to stay alight. 

Those in the hallway see Torgak and Zeke shake off the remaining bugs that didn't die in the mini-fireball. Brushing off both dead and alive bugs alike they are both a little scorched but otherwise unharmed.

With the smoke rising the group see that the remaining bugs are to few and to spread about to cause any trouble.

Combat Over.

[sblock=Combat]
Surprise Round
Galyne - 17 throws oil flask
Zeke 16 bless
Aria - 15 throws alchemist fire
Torgak - 3 ready action

Round 1
Galyne - throws flask
Torgak(10/13) - takes ready action (swarm is immune to weapon damage)
Swarm - moves (HP: -02/09) *DEAD*
Zeke(05/10) - total defense (swarm does not roll to hit, sorry)
Aria - throws second alchemist flask

*NOTE:* Bless is in effect.[/sblock]

OOC: Need FORT saves from Torgak (DC 11) or become nauseated.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2012)

"Aria, 'twas like the warm sunlight from Pelor himself.  Truly your hand was guided as evidence of our just cause,"  Zeke smiles broadly.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 15, 2012)

"Well done Aria, the Fire was well used. I must remember to replenish it once we are back in town." Galyne puts his remaining oil back in his backpack and moves further into the room.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2012)

Aria just stares, eyes wide, with her hand still half-upraised from the throw for a second as if unable to believe what she's seeing. At the praise from the others her cheeks color, and her usual melancholy lifts enough for a real smile to break through. For a moment she looks like her old self, happy and full of life.

"I...well thanks! But it wasn't just me! Galyne had the alchemist's fire, and the oil. And Torgak and Zeke..."

That thought brings her crashing back down, and she whirls to look at them in a sudden panic.

"Are you all right? You were _covered_ in those things!"


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 16, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak shakes the last burned beetles from on his armor.

"Bitten by bugs, burned by Lady Aria, what a great day!" he says to no one in particular.

"What do we've in this room?"

The paladin takes a first look in the room, trying to avoid the flames.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2012)

"Rarely better.  Though I'd hate to dwell on what would have happened if ye had not acted," Zeke tells Aria.  He also enters the room to investigate.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2012)

Haakon crushes a last few beetles under his boot as he stands guard outside the room.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2012)

"I apologize for my hesitation," Alterius says sorrowfully. "I was just taken in with everything that has happened so far. It will not happen again."

Alterius illuminates his bow with a whirl of his hand and a prayer to the earth goddess. He then begins to look around the room and also inspects the basin from which the beetles emerged, mumbling, "Now about that red lantern..."







*OOC:*


Cast light on shortbow.
Perception to examine the room.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

OC: Glad to have a full group once more. Going to advance this as we all know the red lantern wouldn't be in such an easy place to find. 

The group searches the orange gunk that seems to be coming from the very wall itself. The beetles have turned the first area into a collecting ground while the second spot in the corner is some sort of hive they built out of the stuff.

Alterius notices three oblong lumps buried under the beetles hive. As the group digs them out the group discovers them to be three bodies of dead adventurers who must have fallen prey to the beetles.

A search of the packs on them brings forth a bit of treasure. Three potions all marked healing as well as a money pouch with twenty silver, ten gold, and a flawless pearl that seems to glow in a soft light.

OOC: Perception checks from everyone else but Alterius to see anyone finds anything else in the orange "gunk".


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 20, 2012)

While the others are searching the bodies, Galyne continues to searches through the orange gunk. Unfortunately he is distracted by what the others are doing and fails to concentrating what he is doing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2012)

"We need to give these poor souls a proper burial," Zeke says as he works to remove the unfortunate bodies.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

Her interest attracted by the strange pearl, Aria gives the bodies another look...


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2012)

Alterius clasps his hands together and whispers a melodious prayer to the earth goddess. A small swirl of faintly blue energy wisps about his hands and enters his eyes, giving them a brilliant luster. He then handles some of the items discovered amongst the remains, attempting to discern their magical properties.









*OOC:*


Cast detect magic.
I am going to assume the three healing potions and the glowing pearl are magical, so I will roll for each of them.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 21, 2012)

As the others dig Alterius concentrates on the items before him. (see below)

With the hive nearly destroyed and beetles scurry everywhere, the group doesn't find the red lantern in either pile of the orange gunk.

As the others stop and start to clean themselves off Haakon and Torgak give one last area a looking over. (need perception checks from those characters please)

With a worried look the group all knows what they have to do next. Brave the area of dark water. (but you can come back better equipped if you wish - don't feel that is a have to do right away)

[sblock=Alterius]Some nice rolls there. After concentrating you learn that the potions are all cure light wounds (d8+1) and the pearl is a _pearl of power _(lvl1). [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2012)

"Ah, blessed be the Oerth Mother!" Alterius cries. "These potions each contain a cure light wounds spell within their nectar. I will hold onto one, if no one has any objection, just in case I need to rush in and assist an unconscious comrade. Perhaps the others should go to Haakon and Torgak? As for this pearl, it is a mighty item indeed, a pearl of power for spells of the 1st level. I certain either Zeke or Aria could make good use of this."

[sblock=Alterius]http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot-5.html#post6018872[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 21, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak assists Zeke in removing the bodies while gives the room a closer look.

To Alterius: "Thank you, I'will gladly accept such an useful item. I will keep it save for an emergency."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 23, 2012)

"You know something, I REALLY do not feel like swimming around," Alterius states plainly. "I say we toss this room thoroughly before going diving around in some icky water that has been standing for gods know how long."







*OOC:*


Alterius will take 20 on Perception to examine this room as carefully as possible. Time does not seem to be a factor here. His total is 28.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2012)

"A pearl of power?" Aria asks, intrigued. "The great Farazzini once told me about those...but he said they were wizard's toys." She smiles wistfully. "He didn't really like wizards a whole lot."

(OOC - A pearl of power can be used by a sorceror, but they're arguably better for a spellcaster who preps spells. For a sorceror, they're just another spell slot to use. For a prep-caster they can pick any one spell they've cast to renew.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2012)

Zeke says, "I might want to hold onto the Pearl, then, in case we are looking to risk our bodies further.  More of Pelor's healing touch would be welcome, methinks."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 24, 2012)

Having already searched the insect hive and determined there is nothing there, Galyne sheaves his sword and, bow and knocked arrow in hand, goes over to have a look at the water.

As he goes, he carefully checks the floor for traps and stops as soon as he can see into the alcoves.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Not finding anything else of value the group moves to see if Galyne has discovered anything useful - like a drain to let all the water out of the mysterious room - but Galyne reports that he has found neither plug nor trap in his searching.

The group stands at the top of the landing for a few minutes before Haakon steps up.

"I'll go first," he says stripping off his backpack and boots. He looks at the great sword resting against the wall and then sighs. "Guess I'll leave that here too. Anyone have a trident?" he asks with a smile. 

Pulling his dagger from it's scabbard he moves to the top of the steps. "I'll need some light and whose going to be following me?" 

OOC: Marching order and does anyone wish not to go in and wait for the others to scout first?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

Zeke says, "I shall follow you, though I like not this business of dwelling where Pelor's light can't shine."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2012)

"I am so glad I choose not to wear my good entertainer's clothes today," Alterius says, strapping his bow to his back. He hums a merriful tune in homage to the Oerth Mother as he unsheathes his dagger. With a snap and a sizzle, the blade begins to glow with a soft blue light. "I suppose I will dive with you and this will light our way. I'm not very good at holding my breath though, so if we do not see anything soon after, I will be surfacing."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 26, 2012)

Gaylne moves to one side to let the others pass, bow still ready and says "I'll stay here on watch in case anything comes through the water, then I'll take rear guard." 

Once everyone is in the water, he unstrings his bow and leans it against the wall. Drawing his greataxe he sighs as he thinks about having to scrap the rust of it and steps into the water.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 26, 2012)

Aria steels herself as best she can with that black water yawning before her like a door into the underworld itself.

"I...can't swim," she admits, embarrassed. "I mean...I'm all right as long as my feet can touch the bottom, but I don't know if I can really...swim down like that. I'll try. I just want to warn you that I may not...um...make it."


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 26, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak starts getting out of his armor and drops his flail.

"If you cannot swim, Aria, you better stay with Gaylne where it is relativly save. I bet we will find something unpleasent down there ... I will take the lead, I can see in the dark."

Torgak draws his dagger and moves down the first steps into the water looking for something of interest ... or for something moving in the water.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2012)

"We'll, I can't swim either, Aria, but its just a small pool of standing water after all. I doubt there is any current at all. At least I should hope not. Still, if you don't feel up to the task, you might wish to stay back."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2012)

Zeke whispers to himself, "Mayhaps Pelor's grace will be all the armor I need."  He to removes his armor and crossbow and crossbow bolts.  He then hooks his morningstar to his belt and pulls out a dagger and one of his sunrods.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

Afew of you shiver as you walk into the cold dark water. Haakon let's Torgak take the lead and with Zeke's sunrod lit behind him he keeps the half-orc in sight.

Soon Torgak has the group moving back the way they came and then back to the stairs before Galyne can even get more than thigh deep, they all return for air.

Quickly the half-orc sketches what he saw. 

[sblock=OOC] Using the map below let me know which Area you wish to explore first. Also I guess everyone is at speed 30' (so a swim of 15') do to removing armor and such.

Rules for holding breath are double your CON stat.

*Marching Order:*
Torgak
Haakon
Zeke
Alterius
Galyne
Aria - unless you want to stay behind

RP any planning so I know what to expect please.[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 29, 2012)

*Torgak*

"We have to start our search somewhere, why not on our right hand?"(Area 1), Torgak asks after the first round of diving. In an afterthought he picks his flail up again and fixes it with it chain to his belt.

_"You never know what we will find in this corridors and rooms, Torgak, I do not want to end up outside the water without a real weapon"._


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

With her misgivings writ clear on her face, Aria nevertheless goes in with the others.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2012)

"Searching to our right is fine with me," Alterius says cautiously. "But you might want to make sure you have something good for thrusting in case we run into trouble underwater. Good luck trying to get any force behind a flail while submerged."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 30, 2012)

"And one more thing," Alterius adds with his finger pointing up, "everyone should bring a light. Be it a sunrod or enchanted object, the last thing you want is for us to get separated and be left flailing around in the dark, no pun intended, Torgak."


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 30, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak raises his right hand that is holding the dagger in Alterius' direction and glares at him followed by a nod.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Since there appear to be no objections, I'll speak for the group. It looks like we are going to head down walking along the bottom into area 1. I think it is safe to assume any of our characters who possess piercing melee weapons are carrying them and anyone who has a sunrod or light spell is using it. I think everyone here has at least a 10 Constitution so after a minute underwater, we will move back to the the surface as quickly as possible to take a breath.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 3, 2012)

The group enters the dark water together. With the extra sunrods giving off almost enough light to show the entire room, had the odd walls not be situated to block the light.

The walls only add to make shadows move and to add to the eeriness of the odd exploration.

Haakon notices the room off the main area and he points to show he'll stay and watch while some of the others search it.

As Torgak starts to move pass he notices Haakons eyes widened behind his puffed out cheeks. The warrior points and everyone turns to see an odd humanoid shape that quickly moves away from back deeper into the shadows and around the corner out of Torgak's darkvision. 

Everyone now knows they are not alone in the drowned rooms of the dungeon.

OOC: Roll INIT so we can do things in order. If you beat the INIT below post an action.* Special Note;* Add your holding breath rounds (double your CON Stat) and then you'll need to subtract the 5 rounds it took to get to your current postions.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 3, 2012)

Alterius holds his dagger at the ready and prepares to parry or dodge whatever is oncoming as he moves closer. _Dash it all, I wish I could inspire them with a merry tune right about now._







*OOC:*


Alterius is flat-footed for the moment since he lost initiative, but not off-balance for this round. He is also carrying at least 16 pounds so he should count as having firm footing on the ground.
19 rounds of breath.





[sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Bard
*Level:* 1
*Experience:* 0
*Hero Points:* 1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Flan, Orc, Sylvan
*Deity:* Beory
*Favored Class:* Druid[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 11 (+0) - 1 p
*DEX:* 16 (+3) - 5 p
*CON:* 12 (+1) - 5 p
*INT:* 14 (+2) - 2 p
*WIS:* 15 (+2) - 7 p
*CHA:* 14 (+2) - 5 p[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 9 = [1d8 + 1] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +3 = +3 (DEX)
*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Brd1)
*CMB:* +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
*CMD:* 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
*Fort:* +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
*Speed:* 30
*Damage Reduction:* -
*Spell Resistance:* -[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Dagger (melee):* +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) / DMG = 1d4 (S/P), CRIT 19-20/x2

*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 20/x3, Range: 60
*Ammunition:* 20 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1 to hit and damage within 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]    *Ability Score Racial Traits:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
*Size:* Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Type:* Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
*Base Speed:* Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]    *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.
*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.
    Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
    The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
    Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
    A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*Bardic Performance:* A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.
    Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.
    At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.
    Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.
    If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.
    If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.
*Countersong (Su):* At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.
*Distraction (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.
*Fascinate (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.
    Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.
    Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.
*Inspire Courage (Su):* A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
*Cantrips (Sp):* Bard's learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Bard Spells Known under "Spells Known." These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl- Point Blank Shot: +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.

*Traits:*
A) *Devotee of the Green (Faith):* You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, and one of these skills (Knowledge (geography)) is always a class skill for you.
B) *Dilettante Artist (Elf):* You gain a +1 trait bonus to one category of Perform checks (Sing) and a +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (Diplomacy) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Ranks:* 8 = [6 (Brd) + 2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks:* 1
*ACP:* -0

*Skill List:*
* = class skill
	
	



```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc   ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Appraise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+0  = Climb*                 +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+2  = Craft:_____*           +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+7  = Diplomacy*             +2   +1  +3  +1$      CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+3  = Fly                    +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Heal                   +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Know:Arcana*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Engineering*      +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+4  = Know:Geography*        +2   +0  +0  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:History*          +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Local*            +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+8  = Know:Nature*           +2   +1  +3  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:Nobility*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Planes*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Religion*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+6  = Linguistics*           +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Perception*            +2   +1  +3  +2!      WIS
+3  = Perform: Sing*         +2   +0  +0  +1$      CHA
+6  = Perform: String Inst.* +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
+2  = Profession:_____*      +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+3  = Ride                   +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Sense Motive*          +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+7  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +1  +3  +0    -0 DEX
+6  = Spellcraft*            +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Spellcraft:Identify*   +2   +1  +3  +2!      INT
+3  = Stealth*               +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Survival               +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+0  = Swim                   +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+6  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
! Elf
@ Bard
# Devotee of the Green
$ Dilettante Artist
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]

```
0 Level             1st Level 1/per day
* Detect Magic      * Unseen Servant
* Light             * Silent Image
* Summon Instrument
* Read Magic
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              1     gp      3   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (1/1)            .5   gp      1   lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Lute, Common             5     gp      3   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.

                 Totals: 58.09 gp     38 lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 1 gp, 9 sp, 1 cp *Gems:*
*Carrying Capacity:*
*Light:* 38 or less
*Medium:* 39 - 76
*Heavy:* 77 - 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 124
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 187
*Hair Color:* Blonde
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Tawny
*Appearance:* Comely, handsome, and just a bit rugged
*Demeanor:* Polite, thoughtful, and spiritual[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Alterius was born in the elven kingdom of Celene where he spent most of his formative years. At the youthful age of 90 he began making regular trips to the City of Greyhawk with his father, who was an accomplished magician, when he went to purchase various magical crafting supplies. His father was a master craftsman of magical blades in the court of Celene and fashioned many a magical sword for the bladesingers of the Queen. On his trips to Greyhawk, Alterius would often poke about, visiting the Green Dragon Inn and listening to stories well into the night. He also became interested in archery and began to compete in amateur archery tournaments. In 576, he heard a majestic performance by a harp player named Thalon in the Green Dragon Inn. This player was a remarkable performer who belonged to an order known as the Fochlucan Lyrists. Alterius decided to follow the player as he traveled about the Flanaess for several years, apprenticing himself to the skilled bard and learning many stories and tales along the way. When war broke out in 583, he bade farewell to Thalon and made a very difficult journey back to Celene. There he remained for several years in the relative solitude of the elven kingdom, practicing upon his lute and learning about nature from the elven druids. Following the Treaty of Greyhawk, he decided to visit the Free City once again and eventually began traveling about on his own. He eventually settled down in the village of Diamond Lake where he earned his living as a singer and player of songs.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2012)

Zeke readies his dagger, and holds up the sunrod that brings him such reassurance.  Pelor protect us.

Zeke plants his feet and waits for the creature's onrush.

OOC: 28-5 is 23 rounds of breath left.  Zeke is fine where he is and so is holding action.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 3, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak ... is slow to act.









*OOC:*


Rounds left holding breath: 28 - 5 = 23


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaylne is not sure that the humanoid is hostile, so maintains his position. Although he does tighten his grip on his sword.









*OOC:*


*Holding breath:* 2*12-5 = 19


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2012)

Focused as she is on holding her breath, moving her limbs with some degree of coordination, and just plain not panicking, Aria barely even registers something is amiss before the battle is joined!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

Haakon points at himself and then to the area where the stone door is. Then pointing at Torgak he moves his hand in a circle and points back the way the group came from.

Not waiting he swims off dagger in hand. (swims to J-10)

[sblock=Combat]
Zeke  - delay(may post action at anytime)
Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Gaylne - * is up*
Alterius 
Aria - 
Torgak - [/sblock]

OOC: Rest of group is up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2012)

Zeke moves to I-10 in order to provide back-up.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 5, 2012)

Not wanting to attack an innocent creature, Gaylne waits to see what it will do next. Hopping that his companions won't do anything rash. 









*OOC:*


Delay


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Zeke and Haakon swim to the south as the others ponder their own actions.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Zeke  - moves
Gaylne- delay
Alterius - * is up*
Aria - 
Torgak - [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2012)

Alterius swims a bit closer to the creature but keeps his guard up. _This is not how I wanted things to go. Oerth Mother protect me._







*OOC:*


*Move:* Swim to J5, keeping contact with the floor; *Standard:* Total Defense, AC 19, touch 17, flat-footed 12, no attacks of opportunity until next round. *Breath:* 18 rounds remaining





[sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Bard
*Level:* 1
*Experience:* 0
*Hero Points:* 1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Flan, Orc, Sylvan
*Deity:* Beory
*Favored Class:* Druid[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 11 (+0) - 1 p
*DEX:* 16 (+3) - 5 p
*CON:* 12 (+1) - 5 p
*INT:* 14 (+2) - 2 p
*WIS:* 15 (+2) - 7 p
*CHA:* 14 (+2) - 5 p[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 9 = [1d8 + 1] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +3 = +3 (DEX)
*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Brd1)
*CMB:* +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
*CMD:* 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
*Fort:* +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
*Speed:* 30
*Damage Reduction:* -
*Spell Resistance:* -[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Dagger (melee):* +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) / DMG = 1d4 (S/P), CRIT 19-20/x2

*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 20/x3, Range: 60
*Ammunition:* 20 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1 to hit and damage within 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]    *Ability Score Racial Traits:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
*Size:* Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Type:* Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
*Base Speed:* Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]    *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.
*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.
    Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
    The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
    Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
    A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*Bardic Performance:* A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.
    Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.
    At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.
    Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.
    If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.
    If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.
*Countersong (Su):* At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.
*Distraction (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.
*Fascinate (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.
    Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.
    Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.
*Inspire Courage (Su):* A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
*Cantrips (Sp):* Bard's learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Bard Spells Known under "Spells Known." These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl- Point Blank Shot: +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.

*Traits:*
A) *Devotee of the Green (Faith):* You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, and one of these skills (Knowledge (geography)) is always a class skill for you.
B) *Dilettante Artist (Elf):* You gain a +1 trait bonus to one category of Perform checks (Sing) and a +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (Diplomacy) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Ranks:* 8 = [6 (Brd) + 2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks:* 1
*ACP:* -0

*Skill List:*
* = class skill
	
	



```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc   ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Appraise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+0  = Climb*                 +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+2  = Craft:_____*           +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+7  = Diplomacy*             +2   +1  +3  +1$      CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+3  = Fly                    +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Heal                   +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Know:Arcana*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Engineering*      +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+4  = Know:Geography*        +2   +0  +0  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:History*          +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Local*            +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+8  = Know:Nature*           +2   +1  +3  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:Nobility*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Planes*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Religion*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+6  = Linguistics*           +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Perception*            +2   +1  +3  +2!      WIS
+3  = Perform: Sing*         +2   +0  +0  +1$      CHA
+6  = Perform: String Inst.* +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
+2  = Profession:_____*      +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+3  = Ride                   +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Sense Motive*          +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+7  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +1  +3  +0    -0 DEX
+6  = Spellcraft*            +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Spellcraft:Identify*   +2   +1  +3  +2!      INT
+3  = Stealth*               +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Survival               +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+0  = Swim                   +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+6  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
! Elf
@ Bard
# Devotee of the Green
$ Dilettante Artist
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]

```
0 Level             1st Level 1/per day
* Detect Magic      * Unseen Servant
* Light             * Silent Image
* Summon Instrument
* Read Magic
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              1     gp      3   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (1/1)            .5   gp      1   lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Lute, Common             5     gp      3   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.

                 Totals: 58.09 gp     38 lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 1 gp, 9 sp, 1 cp *Gems:*
*Carrying Capacity:*
*Light:* 38 or less
*Medium:* 39 - 76
*Heavy:* 77 - 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 124
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 187
*Hair Color:* Blonde
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Tawny
*Appearance:* Comely, handsome, and just a bit rugged
*Demeanor:* Polite, thoughtful, and spiritual[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Alterius was born in the elven kingdom of Celene where he spent most of his formative years. At the youthful age of 90 he began making regular trips to the City of Greyhawk with his father, who was an accomplished magician, when he went to purchase various magical crafting supplies. His father was a master craftsman of magical blades in the court of Celene and fashioned many a magical sword for the bladesingers of the Queen. On his trips to Greyhawk, Alterius would often poke about, visiting the Green Dragon Inn and listening to stories well into the night. He also became interested in archery and began to compete in amateur archery tournaments. In 576, he heard a majestic performance by a harp player named Thalon in the Green Dragon Inn. This player was a remarkable performer who belonged to an order known as the Fochlucan Lyrists. Alterius decided to follow the player as he traveled about the Flanaess for several years, apprenticing himself to the skilled bard and learning many stories and tales along the way. When war broke out in 583, he bade farewell to Thalon and made a very difficult journey back to Celene. There he remained for several years in the relative solitude of the elven kingdom, practicing upon his lute and learning about nature from the elven druids. Following the Treaty of Greyhawk, he decided to visit the Free City once again and eventually began traveling about on his own. He eventually settled down in the village of Diamond Lake where he earned his living as a singer and player of songs.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 6, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak starts swimming in the direction Haakon had inidcated to get into a flanking position.









*OOC:*


 Move/Swim to H6.

Rounds left holding breath: 28 - 5 = 23


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

Aria waits to see what everyone else is doing, feeling better surrounded by the warriors of the group instead of bringing up the rear.

Haakon swims quickly ahead trying to catch whatever is out there off guard, but as he leaves the light behind he slows and waits by the entrance to the seconded chamber.

Alterius is shocked when suddenly a humaniod creature swims from around the corner. It wears water logged leather and it's skin is a motley purple and blue. But it's the creatures red glowing eyes, clawed fingers, and long black tongue that draw most of the elf's attention.

As bubbles escape Alterius's throat instead of a scream the creature lunges at him. A quick block stops the sharp claws from reaching his throat.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

*Round 1:*
Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Zeke  - moves
Gaylne- delay
Alterius -move total defense
Aria - delay
Torgak - move

*Round 2:*
Haakon - double move(swims) 
monster - move, attack
Zeke  - 
Gaylne- 
Alterius -
Aria - 
Torgak - [/sblock]

OOC: Rest of group is up.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2012)

Appalled by the unprovoked attack on his friend, Gaylne to a position where he can attack the attacker. Before lashing out with his greataxe. As he is not used to underwater combat, he lost control of his attack and almost chopped his own head off.

[sblock=Actions]No too well up on underwater combat but I believe that

1 - If I am already on the bottom, I can walk at half my normal movement rate as I have a _Firm Footing_. 

2 - On a sucessful swim check (10), I can swim at half speed, otherwise its a quarter speed.

So its a single move to J4.

Greataxe is a Slashing weapon and has -2 to hit and does half damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 9, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak tries to get next to Alterius to protect the elf from the creature's attack.









*OOC:*


Move/Swim to I4 (full-round action).

Rounds left holding breath: 28 - 6 = 22







 Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: = 11/13 [1d10+2=12] +1 (favored class)
AC: 10 = 10
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Paladin)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = +4 (CMB) + 0 (Dex) + 10

Dagger (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2


Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) +1 (luck)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat) +1 (luck)

  Swim: 3 = 3 (Str)

Speed: 30

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2012)

Alterius jabs at the creature defensively, hoping those more adept at combat will draw the creature's ire quickly.







*OOC:*


*Standard:* Fight Defensively, -4 to hit, +2 to AC, AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 12. *Breath:* 17 rounds remaining





[sblock=Alterius Bowsinger]
[sblock=Game Info]
*Race:* Elf
*Class:* Bard
*Level:* 1
*Experience:* 0
*Hero Points:* 1
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Flan, Orc, Sylvan
*Deity:* Beory
*Favored Class:* Druid[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
*STR:* 11 (+0) - 1 p
*DEX:* 16 (+3) - 5 p
*CON:* 12 (+1) - 5 p
*INT:* 14 (+2) - 2 p
*WIS:* 15 (+2) - 7 p
*CHA:* 14 (+2) - 5 p[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*HP:* 9 = [1d8 + 1] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*AC:* 15 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield) + 3 (DEX), 
*AC Touch:* 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
*AC Flatfooted:* 12 = 10 + 2 (leather) + 0 (shield)
*INIT:* +3 = +3 (DEX)
*BAB:* +0 = +0 (Brd1)
*CMB:* +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
*CMD:* 13 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
*Fort:* +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
*Reflex:* +5 = +2 (base) + 3 (stat)
*Will:* +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
*Speed:* 30
*Damage Reduction:* -
*Spell Resistance:* -[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]*Dagger (melee):* +0 = +0 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 0 (feat) / DMG = 1d4 (S/P), CRIT 19-20/x2

*Shortbow (ranged):* +3 = + 0 (BAB) + 3 (DEX) / DMG = 1d6 (P), CRIT 20/x3, Range: 60
*Ammunition:* 20 arrows, Special: Point Blank Shot +1 to hit and damage within 30 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]    *Ability Score Racial Traits:* Elves are nimble, both in body and mind, but their form is frail. They gain +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, and –2 Constitution.
*Size:* Elves are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Type:* Elves are Humanoids with the elf subtype.
*Base Speed:* Elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Languages:* Elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Elves with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Celestial, Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan. See the Linguistics skill page for more information about these languages.
*Elven Immunities:* Elves are immune to magic sleep effects and gain a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception checks.
*Elven Magic:* Elves receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Spellcraft skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word “elven” in its name as a martial weapon.
*Low-Light Vision:* Elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]    *Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, shortsword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. Like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component. A multiclass bard still incurs the normal arcane spell failure chance for arcane spells received from other classes.
*Spells:* A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier.
    Like other spellcasters, a bard can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: bard. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Charisma score.
    The bard’s selection of spells is extremely limited. A bard begins play knowing four 0-level spells and two 1st-level spells of the bard’s choice. At each new bard level, he gains one or more new spells, as indicated on Table: Bard Spells Known. (Unlike spells per day, the number of spells a bard knows is not affected by his Charisma score (See Table: Ability Modifiers and Bonus Spells).
    Upon reaching 5th level, and at every third bard level after that (8th, 11th, and so on), a bard can choose to learn a new spell in place of one he already knows. In effect, the bard “loses” the old spell in exchange for the new one. The new spell’s level must be the same as that of the spell being exchanged, and it must be at least one level lower than the highest-level bard spell the bard can cast. A bard may swap only a single spell at any given level, and must choose whether or not to swap the spell at the same time that he gains new spells known for the level.
    A bard need not prepare his spells in advance. He can cast any spell he knows at any time, assuming he has not yet used up his allotment of spells per day for the spell’s level.
*Bardic Knowledge (Ex):* A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.
*Bardic Performance:* A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.
    Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action. A bardic performance cannot be disrupted, but it ends immediately if the bard is killed, paralyzed, stunned, knocked unconscious, or otherwise prevented from taking a free action to maintain it each round. A bard cannot have more than one bardic performance in effect at one time.
    At 7th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a move action instead of a standard action. At 13th level, a bard can start a bardic performance as a swift action.
    Each bardic performance has audible components, visual components, or both.
    If a bardic performance has audible components, the targets must be able to hear the bard for the performance to have any effect, and such performances are language dependent. A deaf bard has a 20% change to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with an audible component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Deaf creatures are immune to bardic performances with audible components.
    If a bardic performance has a visual component, the targets must have line of sight to the bard for the performance to have any effect. A blind bard has a 50% chance to fail when attempting to use a bardic performance with a visual component. If he fails this check, the attempt still counts against his daily limit. Blind creatures are immune to bardic performances with visual components.
*Countersong (Su):* At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.
*Distraction (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the Distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the Distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the Distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.
*Fascinate (Su):* At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The Distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.
    Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.
    Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.
*Inspire Courage (Su):* A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
*Cantrips (Sp):* Bard's learn a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table: Bard Spells Known under "Spells Known." These spells are cast like any other spell, but they do not consume any slots and may be used again.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl- Point Blank Shot: +1 on ranged attacks within 30'.

*Traits:*
A) *Devotee of the Green (Faith):* You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (geography) and Knowledge (nature) checks, and one of these skills (Knowledge (geography)) is always a class skill for you.
B) *Dilettante Artist (Elf):* You gain a +1 trait bonus to one category of Perform checks (Sing) and a +1 trait bonus to Diplomacy checks. One of these skills (Diplomacy) is always a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]*Skill Ranks:* 8 = [6 (Brd) + 2 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)
*Max Ranks:* 1
*ACP:* -0

*Skill List:*
* = class skill
	
	



```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc   ACP
+3  = Acrobatics*            +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Appraise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+2  = Bluff*                 +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+0  = Climb*                 +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+2  = Craft:_____*           +2   +0  +0  +0       INT
+7  = Diplomacy*             +2   +1  +3  +1$      CHA
+2  = Disguise*              +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Escape Artist*         +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+3  = Fly                    +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Heal                   +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+2  = Intimidate*            +2   +0  +0  +0       CHA
+3  = Know:Arcana*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Dungeoneering*    +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Engineering*      +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+4  = Know:Geography*        +2   +0  +0  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:History*          +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Local*            +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+8  = Know:Nature*           +2   +1  +3  +1@+1#   INT
+3  = Know:Nobility*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Planes*           +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+3  = Know:Religion*         +2   +0  +0  +1@      INT
+6  = Linguistics*           +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Perception*            +2   +1  +3  +2!      WIS
+3  = Perform: Sing*         +2   +0  +0  +1$      CHA
+6  = Perform: String Inst.* +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
+2  = Profession:_____*      +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+3  = Ride                   +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Sense Motive*          +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+7  = Sleight of Hand*       +3   +1  +3  +0    -0 DEX
+6  = Spellcraft*            +2   +1  +3  +0       INT
+8  = Spellcraft:Identify*   +2   +1  +3  +2!      INT
+3  = Stealth*               +3   +0  +0  +0    -0 DEX
+2  = Survival               +2   +0  +0  +0       WIS
+0  = Swim                   +0   +0  +0  +0    -0 STR
+6  = Use Magic Device*      +2   +1  +3  +0       CHA
! Elf
@ Bard
# Devotee of the Green
$ Dilettante Artist
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]

```
0 Level             1st Level 1/per day
* Detect Magic      * Unseen Servant
* Light             * Silent Image
* Summon Instrument
* Read Magic
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
[B]Equipment                  Cost        Weight[/B]
Leather Armor           10     gp     15   lbs.
Shortbow                30     gp      2   lbs.
-Ammunition              1     gp      3   lbs.
Dagger                   2     gp      1   lbs.
Backpack                 2     gp      2   lbs.
-Bedroll                  .5   gp      5   lbs.
-Waterskin               1     gp      4   lbs.
-Rations (1/1)            .5   gp      1   lbs.
-Flint and Steel         1     gp      -   lbs.
-Flasks (3/empty)          .09 gp
Spell Component Pouch    5     gp      2   lbs.
Lute, Common             5     gp      3   lbs.
Belt Pouch               1     gp       .5 lbs.

                 Totals: 58.09 gp     38 lbs.
```
*Treasure:* 1 gp, 9 sp, 1 cp *Gems:*
*Carrying Capacity:*
*Light:* 38 or less
*Medium:* 39 - 76
*Heavy:* 77 - 115[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 124
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 187
*Hair Color:* Blonde
*Eye Color:* Green
*Skin Color:* Tawny
*Appearance:* Comely, handsome, and just a bit rugged
*Demeanor:* Polite, thoughtful, and spiritual[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Alterius was born in the elven kingdom of Celene where he spent most of his formative years. At the youthful age of 90 he began making regular trips to the City of Greyhawk with his father, who was an accomplished magician, when he went to purchase various magical crafting supplies. His father was a master craftsman of magical blades in the court of Celene and fashioned many a magical sword for the bladesingers of the Queen. On his trips to Greyhawk, Alterius would often poke about, visiting the Green Dragon Inn and listening to stories well into the night. He also became interested in archery and began to compete in amateur archery tournaments. In 576, he heard a majestic performance by a harp player named Thalon in the Green Dragon Inn. This player was a remarkable performer who belonged to an order known as the Fochlucan Lyrists. Alterius decided to follow the player as he traveled about the Flanaess for several years, apprenticing himself to the skilled bard and learning many stories and tales along the way. When war broke out in 583, he bade farewell to Thalon and made a very difficult journey back to Celene. There he remained for several years in the relative solitude of the elven kingdom, practicing upon his lute and learning about nature from the elven druids. Following the Treaty of Greyhawk, he decided to visit the Free City once again and eventually began traveling about on his own. He eventually settled down in the village of Diamond Lake where he earned his living as a singer and player of songs.[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 10, 2012)

Zeke moves to L6 and stabs at the creature with his dagger.

OOC: Didn't add a flanking bonus.  Wasn't sure if I get it.

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 10 = [1d8+2=10] +0 (favored class)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (Con)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Dex)
Will: +6 = +2 [base] + 4 [Wis] 
Weapon(dagger): +2 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2 p
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

As the others swim to Arias finds herself alone in the dark waters.

OOC: Aria to finish the round.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

*Round 1:*
Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Zeke  - moves
Gaylne- delay
Alterius -move total defense
Aria - delay
Torgak - move

*Round 2:*
Haakon - double move(swims) 
monster - move, attack
Zeke  - double move (only swim at 1/2 movement rate)
Gaylne- move, attack miss
Alterius - attack
Aria - *is up*
Torgak -  moves[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

The creature attacks with a vengeance at Alterius as it notices it is being surrounded. The elf parries a claw and then knocks the creature across the face as it tries to bite him. On of the claws does manage to get by his sward but his armor is there to defend against the black fingernails of the beast.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

*Round 1:*
Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Zeke  - moves
Gaylne- delay
Alterius -move total defense
Aria - delay
Torgak - move

*Round 2:*
Haakon - double move(swims) 
monster - move, attack
Zeke  - double move (only swim/move at 1/2 movement rate)
Gaylne- move, attack miss
Alterius - attack, miss
Aria - delay (may go at anytime during round 3)*
* Torgak -  moves

*Round 3:*
 Haakon - double move(swims) 
 monster - full attack
 Zeke  - 
 Gaylne- 
 Alterius - 
 Aria -*
* Torgak - [/sblock]     


[sblock=UnderwaterCombat]Thanks ghostcat, you got the jist of it here. Rules are here

1 - Everyone can walk at half my normal movement rate as they have a _Firm Footing_. 

2 - On a successful swim check (10), you may swim at half speed, otherwise its a quarter speed.

3- Taking a standard (or full round) action uses one of your hold breath rounds. So you would lose two for any round you make a standard or full round action

4- Slashing/Blunt weapon and has -2 to hit and does half damage.



airwalkrr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *Standard:* Fight Defensively, -4 to hit, +2 to AC, AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 12. *Breath:* 17 rounds remaining




So that should be 16 rounds left.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2012)

As much as he hates to back away from a fight, Alterius thinks back to a little song that is sung amongst the followers of the Oerth Mother that speaks about the "better part" of valor. Using his keen mind, he decides it might be best to try to lure the creature to the edge of the water, where its advantage may be lessened. He swims cautiously away from the melee, gesturing towards the stairs as he does so.









*OOC:*


*Full-Round Action:* Withdraw (I4, H4, H3, I3, end in J3)
*Free Action:* gesture towards stairs
*Breath Remaining:* 14 rounds


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 15, 2012)

After resetting his footing Gaylne attacks the beast. Unfortunately he still has not got the hang of fighting underwater and his swing goes wild.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 15, 2012)

Zeke moves to L4 and stabs at the creature, _Pelor, preserve us._

Mini-Stats
[sblock]
HP: 10 = [1d8+2=10] +0 (favored class)
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (Dex)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (Con)
Reflex: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Dex)
Will: +6 = +2 [base] + 4 [Wis]
Weapon(dagger): +2 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2 p
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

(OOC - Ugh...I don't know why I have such a weird creative block for this game suddenly. My apologies to all.)

After struggling with her own terror for precious seconds, wasting time, Aria goes slack in the water, and an eerie green glow swirls to life around her. She jerks unnaturally, and when she opens her eyes that pallid gleam is burning behind her pupils.

She reaches lazily out, and bubbles leak from her lips as she speaks something unintelligible underwater. The strange sickly light around her reaches out towards the monster...shaping itself into a ghostly clawed hand that slashes at it before dissipating!

(Magic Missile!)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2012)

OOC: Need a concentration check to cast underwater please. And don't I still haven't forgotten her background - which comes into play during this adventure, should help with the creativeness.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

As Alterius swims by Torgak moves quickly up and shoves his dagger into the creature. Dark black blood starts to mix with the water as the creature struggles.

OOC: Round three over


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Haakon seeing that the creature can bleed moves up to spear it with his great sword. The blade pireeces through the things back coming out a bloody mess through it's chest. His proud grin makes the young man look like a cherub, since his cheeks are so puffed out from holding his breath.

Combat over. 


[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

*Round 1:*
Haakon - move(swims) ready action vs approach
monster -  unknown (to party) actions
Zeke  - moves
Gaylne- delay
Alterius -move total defense
Aria - delay
Torgak - move

*Round 2:*
Haakon - double move(swims) 
monster - move, attack
Zeke  - double move (only swim/move at 1/2 movement rate)
Gaylne- move, attack miss
Alterius - attack, miss
Aria - delay (may go at anytime during round 3)*
* Torgak -  moves

*Round 3:*
Haakon - double move(swims)
monster - [AC:14,HP:13/13] full attack
Zeke - 5' step attack, miss
Gaylne- attack, miss
Alterius - withdraw
Aria - magic missle (dmg=4)
Torgak - 5' step attack,hit (dmg=4)

*Round 4:*
Haakon - 5' step attack,hit (dmg=6)
monster - [AC:14,HP:-1/13]
Zeke -
Gaylne-
Alterius -
Aria -
Torgak - [/sblock]     


[sblock=UnderwaterCombat]Thanks ghostcat, you got the jist of it here. Rules are here

1 - Everyone can walk at half my normal movement rate as they have a _Firm Footing_. 

2 - On a successful swim check (10), you may swim at half speed, otherwise its a quarter speed.

3- Taking a standard (or full round) action uses one of your hold breath rounds. So you would lose two for any round you make a standard or full round action

4- Slashing/Blunt weapon and has -2 to hit and does half damage.



So that should be 16 rounds left.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 22, 2012)

Zeke motions for the party to head back for air.  We can check out the rooms again once we get ourselves refreshed for another dive.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys. I have been without internet for five days. I have two tests this week so I will try to get caught up by Wednesday.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 22, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak follows Zeke to the stairs to get some fresh air.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2012)

Galyne signals that he will bring up the rear and waits until everyone has left the room before following.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2012)

airwalkrr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry guys. I have been without internet for five days. I have two tests this week so I will try to get caught up by Wednesday.




OOC: Good timing.  ENWorld was down for 3.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2012)

Alterius swims over to the corpse and grabs it in tow before heading back for air. As he breaks the surface he tosses the body to the ground. "Would be a shame to kill the thing without getting a good look at it. That and the blood would pollute the water in a manner most foul."

He looks over the beast to see if be can determine its species. 







*OOC:*


i am guessing it is a humanoid so I rolled Local. If it is Nature for some reason the modifier is +8.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2012)

Aria doggypaddles back to the surface and coughs, sputtering as her head breaks into blessed air again.

"That was the worst thing I've ever had to do," she moans. "I think I swallowed some of that water. The same water that thing was moving around in. I think I'm going to be sick."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2012)

"I dare say that shan't be the worst thing we will ever have to do yet, either," Alterius chuckles. "We would all do well to develop cast-iron stomachs if we persist in this line of work."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

Pulling the creature out of the water to have it lay on the steps everyone notices the purplish skin and abnormally long red tongue. The creature was a ghoul.

The undead must have been "living" in the stagnate water for years by it's bloated organs and shriveled skin.

"If there were more down there I think they would have attacked along with this one," Haakon says nudging the corpse with his boot. "Maybe the way is clear now?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

"Aye," Zeke agrees. "The way is likely now cleared to us.  I just wanted to make sure we had some air in our lungs before running into any other obstacles."  Zeke is ready to go back in and head towards the chamber.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2012)

"Ready when you are." says Galyne "I'll guard our rear as usual.."


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 27, 2012)

*Torgak*

"A ghoul? I did not expect the vile undead in this place. May St. Cuthbert let us previal!

Anyway, I'm with Haakon on this, they would have swarmed us if there were more of them. So let's get moving again. To the door on the right?"

Torgak goes back to the stairs, ready to take the lead in the dark and cold waters.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2012)

Alterius recoils at the realization that the creature is a ghoul. The elves of Celene abhor such monstrosities and it is clear he shares their views. "We must burn the corpse. Such a foul thing can not be allowed to remain in this state. I see no reason to hurry back into the water. The underwater passage clearly isn't going anywhere and this creature has obviously been there a very long time. I will carry it outside and construct a simple pyre. The proper rites must be observed or the soul may be forever trapped in the Astral. I would welcome assistance. Of course I will be glad to carry on with this matter once the corpse is properly destroyed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2012)

Zeke says, "If we do decide to stop to burn the corpse, I will insist on burying the dead we found in the insect hive, and giving them the proper rights.  There is no reason why we should allow more of the dead to become restless."


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 29, 2012)

*Torgak*

"If Zeke deems it necessary to bury the corpses then I will help. We will put them to enternal rest and then proceed with our search of the lantern."

Torgak dons his armor and gets ready to drag the ghoul to the outside.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2012)

Aria swallows nervously...for some reason the talk of trapped souls and burning corpses is very uncomfortable for her, and even though she's all for it, she feels compelled to point out problems with it.

"It's going to take that ghoul a really long time to burn," she points out, carefully not looking at the bloated, discolored thing. "It's completely waterlogged. And unless you guys brought shovels, digging a bunch of graves will also take a long time. It just seems to me that...well...they're not going anywhere now. Would it be so bad to take care of that on our way back to town?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2012)

"I do not know about you, but as I have already pointed out, the dungeon is not going anywhere either," Alterius replies. "Add enough fuel to the fire and the water will dry out quickly. I am much concerned for the state of the dead. This soul has been tortured long enough and deserves final rest. And I do not have a shovel with me, but I believe an above-ground burial by means of stones will suffice. The Oerth Mother shall claim the flesh in due time. What matters is that their final rites are performed."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Haakon rubs his chin as he looks at the body. "Well there are enough of us to do both. This place has been one big paper doll so far. I think the room to the east is probably just as small as that room to the west was. And the door probably leads to another room, so we should check them quickly."

He checks his sword for nicks and then continues. "While me, Torgak, and Zeke look into those two areas the rest of you can get this corpse tied up so we can lift it up the hole. We won't be long we'll need to come back for air."

DM spoiler:: this dungeon level is done so how about getting the last two areas explored quickly?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2012)

"Very well then. A quick search. But if we do not discover the lantern we find quickly, I maintain that our priority should be to perform last rites for these bodies."

Alterius lights up his dagger with a spark from a snap of his fingers and then heaves in a great breath before diving into the water again to search the passage to the right.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2012)

Galyne keeps quite and waits to see what everyone else is doing. If everyone enters the water or a count of 100 passes without the swimmers resurfacing, Galyne will follow.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2012)

*OOC:*


I think HM was trying to hint to us that we're essentially done. So let's get in the water and finish things.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 31, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Well then, a quick search, no more! I will lead the way."

Torgak gets out of his armor again and enters the water until it reaches his breast.

"Are you coming?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Hakkon's intuition is right and the other passage leads to a small room the same shape and size of the one opposite it. The room is nearly empty save for a body that lies on the floor near the back corner. 

Cautiously the men approach but it doesn't move and turning it shows it to be quiet dead (and half eaten). The armor it wore is shredded but a backpack still remains attached by one strap and a short blade is belted at the corpse's waste.

Wasting little time and air the group gathers up the body to take it back for burial.

_______________________________________

Gaylne stands guard with his bow as Aria and Zeke tie off the ghoul to one end of their rope. Haakon and the others resurface with they new corpse and it's belongings.

"Still need to check that last door but thought it best to bring out another poor soul for proper burial." the warrior says as he lifts the dead man up to the top of the steps with the others help.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2012)

"A quick prayer for his soul now, and full rites as soon as the rest of the cavern is explored," Alterius says somberly. "I trust you saw no red lantern? If not we should check the left door next, and quickly so. The souls of the dead cry for succor."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2012)

Zeke nods in agreement with Alterius as he bends to examine the contents of the backpack and the condition of the body's blade.  "I wonder if we can figure who he was?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

Aria comes over and looks at the body timidly. "He looks...pretty far gone. Maybe there's something in his pack though..."

She opens the satchel up and fishes the contents gingerly out to see if anything has identifying marks.

(OOC - or is valuable )


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 5, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Let's get done with the searching, then we go for the door!", the half orc mumbles.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, let's search the rest of the place.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Pulling the short blade from it's scabbard shows the metal to be rust free and giving off a pale blue light, the weapon is obviously magical.

But that isn't what all eyes are drawn to as Aria lifts back the backpack flap and pulls free the missing red lantern. The item is intact probably due to the blanket stuffed into the backpack with it.

"Great!" Hakkon exclaims."We found it! But first that door."

__________________________________

As most of the group work on getting the bodies ready to be lifted up to the upper chamber, the rest explore the door, and find nothing. Only a small closet like room that has long been empty.

Once everyone is back together it is a long grueling process to get the bodies dragged up the hole. The work takes time, but after it is complete and the bodies are laid to rest, everyone gets a feeling of fullfillment. A quiet, calm rest on each of your hearts as you return to the main chamber to light the lanterns thus opening the way deeper into the Whispering Cairn.

OOC: Congrats time for Level ups and then we'll continue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 8, 2012)

"Well done!" Zeke declares with pride.  "Surely Pelor's blesses our endeavors.  I think we should get some rest ourselves, take stock of our supplies and recuperate our energy before pressing forward.  And mayhaps even enjoy a well-deserved drink.  It will allow me to also give a toast to St. Cuthbert."  He says the last with a wink towards Torgak.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 8, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Hear, hear!" Torgak yells.

"But if only this one door is left, we should heed Hakkon's suggestion. I don't like leaving unfinished business in the back."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2012)

"I'm all for a bit of rest and recuperation. We can also resupply at the same time. I suggest we all meet up at Aria's shack at sunrise tomorrow." says Gayle

[sblock=HM]1. Treasure - On 14th July 2011 we were given 687gp. Is this still valid or was it rescinded in the reboot?

2. Levelling. I previously levelled Galyne as a Ranger (Trapper Archetype) to make up for the lack of Rouge. As we still don't seen to  have one I'm happy to still do this. So do I need to  stick with the original L2 updates or can I revisit them? Also, can I re-roll the hitpoints?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2012)

The group stands outside the Whispering Cairn standing before the graves theyhad dug for those poor souls that died inside the dungeon.

The sun is about to set and everyone is tired to be sure. The only question now is to stay or to head back to the old mine manager's home, turned adventurer's guild.

[sblock=OOC]
Yes the treasure has been suspended due to the reboot sorry. I have redistributed it into other areas to be "re-found". Speaking of which no ID for the short sword anyone??

I thought you were a lvl 1 ranger(trapper)? Which is ok if you weren't but think the group could do with a little trapfinding.

Also I have changed my mind after reading ahead a little and HP will be MAX/LvL I think he added HP will come n very handy.

Please let me know when level ups are finished.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 12, 2012)

OOC: Updated Zeke, who is ready for review.  Does hero points go from 1 to 2?  Also, I'm not sure why but Zeke had 2+1 1st level spells at level 1 when I took over the character.  It should have been 1+1, but I didn't use up my last spell so I don't think it's a big deal.  I just didn't up his number of 1st spells on level up.  I did up his orisons from 3 to 4 on level up.  Where can we get that blade identified?


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 12, 2012)

As the group heads back, Galyne says "I think we should replace the Alchemist's Fire that we used. I would, but I am a bit strapped for funds."


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 14, 2012)

*Torgak*

"We should go and see what the ring is worth and get the blade properties identified."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 15, 2012)

*Alterius*

"I believe the wisest course should be a rest before we venture further. There is little telling what may lie behind that door. Given the nature of this place, I doubt anything will change in a single night. We can return tomorrow.

"The short sword is an excellent find. Let me see if I can determine what it does..."







*OOC:*


Alterius casts detect magic and uses Spellcraft to attempt to identify it.

Actually, Alterius' next level will be either rogue or druid. I will need at least two levels of rogue to qualify for Fochlucan Lyrist and I plan to keep trap skills maxed if no one else wants to fulfill that roll. Either way I should have plenty of skill points to keep those skills up.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2012)

OOC: Good Roll - short sword is +1 

"So rest and shopping then? I won't be able to return then with the rest of you I have to signed up to be a guard for the next ore shipment to the Free City. They leave on the morrow." Haakon says sadly.

 "Well at least I'll have a few stories to tell, haha!" he adds with a smile.

OOC: You can do the shopping OOC and when ready we can get back to the adventure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2012)

ghostcat said:


> As the group heads back, Galyne says "I think we should replace the Alchemist's Fire that we used. I would, but I am a bit strapped for funds."




"I am fine with using the coins from the money pouch to help with getting more Alchemist's Fire.  I know 20 silver and 10 gold will only go so far, though," Zeke says.

OOC: I want to confirm no one else wanted the Pearl of Power.  If not, I'll give it to Zeke for extra healing.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2012)

*Alterius*

"I am better with bows than blades. Nevertheless, I have occasion to use both. If no one else has great use of the sword I shall take it."







*OOC:*


Working on leveling up Alterius. His next level will be rogue to make sure we have good rogue skills. Level 3 will be druid.

Just to clarify, is the 20 sp, 10 gp each or total?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2012)

*Alterius, half-elf bard/rogue*

"I also agree that Zeke would have best use of the pearl of power. It can always be lent to others in cases of dire need. Oh yes... that ring, does it radiate magic?"







*OOC:*


I may have missed this, but if not Alterius casts detect magic on the ring and attempts to identify it.

Alterius is level 2. I took rogue as my second level (Druid will be level 3). Maxed Perception and Disable Device. I will need to pick up thieves' tools, but I don't have the funds. Do we have stuff to sell back in town?

Additionally, Alterius would like to hire a porter to carry around his backpack and other heavy stuff we drag from dungeons. He's pretty weak with an 11 Str. What would this cost? 1 sp per day? (That was the rule back in 3.5 for an unskilled laborer.) I'd pay him by the week to ensure loyalty plus hazard pay when applicable. I would screen for individuals with at least a 13 Str minimum if possible just to increase carrying capacity without being burdened. Nothing dangerous about the job, wouldn't even need to be a torch-bearer, just mind the mounts (once we acquire them), carry the backpack, keep an eye out in the camp outside dungeons.

One other question: are we doing any kind of upkeep for cost of living/repairs/etc.?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 16, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Zeke gets the pearl and Alterius keeps the blade, sounds good to me. Just sell the ring and get some more alchemist's fire. If you are in need of healing, let me know. The Cudgle gave me a new blessing."

After taking care of his wounds and healing party members in need of it, Torgak will sleep in the "guild" and is ready for new day of adventuring.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 22, 2012)

"Ah, a fresh start to a new day," Alterius says gleefully upon recovering from reverie. "Now to see about a porter."

Alterius begins looking around Diamond Lake for someone with a bit of strength (13+ preferred) to help him carry things around. He offers 1 sp/day and offers a week's pay in advance.







*OOC:*


Diplomacy check to ask around town for hirelings who might be available to serve as a porter.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 28, 2012)

Aria joins the others in time to hear about the porter and asks, a little timidly, "Is it really a good idea to bring someone like that into the tombs? We barely survived, and we've got some experience with things like this. If anything found him, he wouldn't stand a chance."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

OCC: BTW hireling is a great idea will be fun to play. Going to advance but still need to know about the shopping. Got a few things to do before lvl ups are aprroved hope to get that done this weekend.

Until then...

That evening the group turns in after a long day adventuring. And it seems that even in their dreams they are not safe from the adventuring life...

[sblock=Aria] _It is the same dream as before, it is always the same. You wake with the taste of dirt and blood in your mouth lying strapped to a hard wooden table. Your head is strapped down to not allow you to see much, and your vision is blurry, and your head thumps. 

"Dead I told you. I don't need live specimen, it is of no use to me." a cold high pitched voices says of in the shadows.

Large jars taller than most men stand at the edge of your vision. Each is full of a bubbling liquid and has a humanoid form floating inside. 

"Easy enough," a gruff almost feral voice answers. "I'll just cut her throat."

A ghostly, chalk white image fills your blurry vision. A red mark almost like a lightning bolt in it's center. Then there is a sharp pain before you black out.

The last thing you hear (as it is every time you have the dream) is "No, don't I've already injected her. Who knows what..."_

- Waking in a cold sweat Aria wishes she could sleep any other way than flat on her back. It only serves to help coax the dream to the surface.[/sblock]

[sblock=Torgak]_ The day dawns clear and cool and you watch the sun come over the horizon. You kneel before the window in full regalia awaiting the supreme Viscount of St. Cuthbert to come and reward you for your great service to both your god and the people of the world. 

A world you have saved.

Bells toll and the footsteps pf the progression coming up the steps fall in time with the tones. You keep your back to them and face the window so the rays of the sun can shine on you.

Somewhere a hymn starts and then becomes a chant. You listen and winder as it is suddenly a strange language and harsh. Not turning you try and catch a glimpse of those who flank you out of the corner of your eye. They are dressed in full armor and you can only make out the  metal covering their boots.

Then a shadow covers the sun's rays and you look up expecting to see the Viscount before you. Instead the shocking sight of a large black heavenly body starts to block out the sun. 

An eclipse! 

But more than that as you know this night of darkness will never end. It will never end because you and your friends failed. Somehow somewhere along the long road to stop this very day, you failed and now the world will pay in darkness._

- Waking with a grunted cry, Torgak throws off his covers and gets his bearings. Still in the guild house the half-orc is nearly relived except for the nagging feeling in his heart that should he and his companions fail... then dreams may just come true.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zeke]
_You stand before a wall of darkness. It isn't a wall built of stone or wood, but a living wall of dark worms that continue to move a wiggle, a living bearer.

It blocks you off from the rest of the world and from your ability to commune with Pelor. You move up and down the a wall looking for a weakness. You smash it with your mace and though you kill dozens of worms, thousands move to take their place.

It is hopeless but you refuse to give up hope. And then you see it. A pin prick of light in the darkness. And you hurry to reach it before it disappears.

The light grows as you near it and takes shape. The familiar shape of the entrance to The Whispering Cairn. The light comes from inside and suddenly you know.

The answer to the darkness, to the worms, is inside. You move to enter but the wall moves and starts to close in the entrance to cover the light.

Your steps get heavy as the worms cover the ground and pull at you slowing you as you reach out. If you could touch the light you co_uld...

- Zeke wakes in the cold dark guild house and immediately casts an orison of light before him. The light gives off no warmth and so the cleric shivers, but not just from the cold.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alterius]
_You find yourself sitting in the common room of a fine inn in Greyhawk. Your life has gone just as you had hoped and you have every comfort anyone could want. 

As you stroke your lute to tune it, customers enter the inn. They move oddly and are cloaked form head to toe. And although more and more of these odd people fill the room you are to busy reading yourself to entertain to truly care about such small oddities. 

Ready you begin a ballad and play better than any other night in your life. The music and you seem to have finally become one as you fill the inn with song. 

A few of the customers get up and start to dance. Their moves are cold and stiff but they keep to the tempo and are joined by others. Soon the room is full of heavy cloaked dancers and the night continues on.

When you are finally to tired to continue you rise to take a bow, the dancers stop abruptly not moving. 

"More," the call out in soft hissing voices. "More."

Shaking your head you set ready to go to your lavish rooms. 

"More. More." they call as they approach, blocking your way.

"More. More." they call as they grab at you and pull at you. 

"More. More. For the dead can dance eternal," they call as their hoods drop and their dead faces stare at you with dark vacant eyes._

- Alterius wakes from his nightmare a little shaken. For the faces of the dancers were the faces of his friends and family.[/sblock]

[sblock=Galyne]
_You find yourself alone on a morning hunt, as fresh meat is better than buying anything in town. But the pickings have been slim all morning as you stalk from tree to tree not spotting anything.

Then a cry breaks your quiet enjoyment of the morning. It sounds like a dying animal crying out in pain. 

Moving quickly, but quietly, you investigate. A small hill brings you above the first creature you have scene all morning. A large moose lies in the dirt it's back to you it's belly rising and falling as if it had ran hard and fast. 

As you move cautiously towards it, a last gasp escapes it as it dies. From behind you can't see what brought it low.

Moving for a better view you find the creatures legs and belly invaded by small green worms that seem to be burrowing into the poor animal wherever they can find a spot.

Taking a flask of oil you light the corpse and watch as it and the worms burn up and die. With the morning nearly over and noon about to shine through the trees you head back to the guild house empty handed.

As you make your way back you discover more and more dead forest animals. Badgers and foxes, rabbits and squirrels. One here, one there, then two and then three, it looks like the forest is under attack. Each of the poor animals have small holes in them suggesting the worms you found were to blame.

Luckily you destroyed all of...

*rumble*

The ground beneath your feet begins to shake.

*rumble* 

The trees begin to creak and then a few fall in the distants.

*rumble*

*rumble*

*rumble*

Suddenly the ground before you explodes as thousands upon thousands of little green worms emerge from the large hole. A tide of wiggling green rises before you before crashing down._

- Galyne awakes in a cold sweat in his cot near the fire. The flaes have died to embers and give off a little light. He looks about the guildhouse and notices he is not the only one who has had trouble sleeping.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2012)

Zeke recovers slowly from the nightmare and attempts to control his breathing.  The feeling of dread lingers, but the dream must have been a message to him from Pelor.  There is much evil still in the Cairn, but if he stays faithful he will be given the means to defeat it.  Dread turns to determination and hope.  Pelor entrusts him.  That will be enough to face the morrow.

OOC: Zeke doesn't have enough money to buy anything of note, but he will put his share aside to aid anyone who wants to hire an NPC for help or items for the party.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 29, 2012)

*Torgak*

Torgak is a bit disturbed by his dream but trusts the Cudgle to guide him through the perils of the future.

He gets up and starts meditating and praying until the party is ready to leave. Like Zeke he cannot afford any new equipment.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 29, 2012)

"Tut, tut, Aria," Alterius smiles, "I wouldn't be asking him to come into battle with us! Just a fellow to help water our steeds (should we ever acquire any) and help carry around items we discover in dungeon rooms already cleared of monsters. I don't intend to use the fellow as a sort of divining rod for danger. Haha! How silly!"

Later that night, Alterius awakes with a start, "Merciful Oerth Mother!" He wipes his brow and goes to splash some cool water on his face. But he's had nightmares before and thinks little of it before going back to sleep.

The following morning, he is refreshed and looking about town for someone willing to work as a porter.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 30, 2012)

It takes Galyne several minutes to get his breathing back under control and calm his rapidly beating heart. Once he as succeeded in composing himself he tries to go to sleep. However, sleep will not come and the harder he tries, the more the dream intrudes on his thoughts. 

Finally he gives up trying to get back to sleep and starts reviewing the dream, which, unlike previous nightmares, he can still remember vividly. While it makes little sense at the moment, he is convinced that it is a dream about a possible future and that at some stage he will be expected to do something about. As to who sent the dream and who it is that expects things of him he as no idea. Once he has cleared things up in his own mind, he falls into a dreamless sleep and actually wakes fully refreshed in the morning.

Galyne is still determined to replace the used alchemist fires and, as he doesn't have sufficient funds of his own will try to get the others to chip in.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 30, 2012)

"What about selling that ring we found and seeing if we cannot purchase more alchemist's fire with that?", Alterius suggests.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2012)

Aria sits up, gasping for breath, sputtering with the memory of grave dirt in her mouth. For long minutes, breathing is all she can do...high-pitched wheezes as she fights sobs, tries not to cry. If she cried every time this happened, she'd be dead of dehydration by now. She rubs her hands together, trying to warm them, but it's like rubbing two ice blocks together. What had they done to her?

When she trusts her legs, Aria gets up to pour a little water. She splashes her face, and drinks a little. It helps reassert reality. The memory isn't going anywhere, but there's a little comfort to be had in knowing that it IS just a memory. A little.

Sleep takes her again, but perhaps there's some mercy left in the world, for the dream doesn't come again...though what dreams come she can't say on waking. With sinking realization that they're returning to the Cairn, she goes to the general store to buy some supplies. Best not to be caught unprepared again.

(Shopping list to follow!)


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alterius doesn't have any shopping list really. Once we divide up the ring he might want to get a scroll of cure light wounds and a vial of alchemist's fire. Depends upon how much we earn. Did we get a value for the ring?

Also this.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


We're back in business!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2012)

"Well now, let's be on with it," Alterius says grabbing his things after breakfast. "The dungeon isn't going to clear itself. We have a red lantern to put to use."







*OOC:*


Let's take care of the selling in the meantime as background. I have nothing I want to buy at the moment.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 10, 2012)

*Torgak*

"Do we return to the rooms that are under water or do we use the red lantern?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2012)

"Check the rooms.  There may be more lost souls to bring back to Pelor's light," Zeke says, although admittedly finding some extra coin might be nice too.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 13, 2012)

"Yes, let us check the other rooms before we use the lantern, just in case," Alterius says. He searches around very carefully at the entrances to the rooms and along hallways.







*OOC:*


Alterius takes 20 since we are in no rush. That gives him a 29 or a 30 if there are traps.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 15, 2012)

ooc: Where's my post?

The group brings out one more poor soul from the very first level they explored of the Whispering Cairn. The body of the adventurer who was crushed by the stone block trap is put to rest and then they all meet once more in the lantern room.

After using all the extra oil flasks that Gaylne purchased months before they soon have all the lanterns lit and the room full of a rainbow light. As it reflects off the ceiling and bounds about the room a sort of peace comes over everyone as they know they must b on the rigth track to stop the nightmares from the night before.

It takes some time for everyone to climb up to the tunnel with the stone face but soon they are all standing before the cracked open door revealed by lighting all the lanterns. Beyond the door is the strangest of chamber they have seen yet.



> _Through the gaping mouth at the end of the hallway is a long dark room with no floor. A three-foot-wide beam of petrified wood spans the chasm, leading straight ahead into darkness. About ten feet below the beam, countless iron spheres the size of oranges form an irregular floor, but it's impossible to tell if they represent a wholly solid surface. The northwest and southeast walls (ten feet on either side of the beam) are covered in a honeycomb of geometric patterns. The featureless stone ceiling extends about twenty feet from the beam._




The far end of the room can currently not be seen from the doorway.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 15, 2012)

"One of you lads in light armor should take a look at the other side ...", Torgak says with a low voice while he tries to pierce the darkness with his darkvision to see how far the beam reaches into the strange room.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2012)

Aria looks at the strange hexagonal walls warily, then peers down at the ocean of spheres below. Something about this set up tickles her. 

"It almost looks like..." She waves a hand at the walls, "Like those bee cells in the walls might launch these balls at anyone trying to cross, knocking them off and then falling onto the floor below there. But then, if that's how it works, I wonder what happens to the people that fall. We should throw something in. Maybe there's monsters down there or something."


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2012)

"I sincerely doubt there is anything at all alive down there," Alterius says with a woeful glance downward. "And I imagine you are correct about there being some sort of trapped mechanism that harries those who attempt to cross. Perhaps if we added a bit more light on the subject."

Alterius intones a soothing melody, a hymn to the goddess of the oerth as he pulls out a copper coin and a pale blue light begins to glow from it. He then incants a charming song, beckoning a servant of the oerth to come forward and assist him. The unseen servant grasps the coin and carries it forward across the beam to the end. Alterius whispers a silent prayer of thanks to the Oerth Mother for her assistance.







*OOC:*


Casting light on a copper piece. Casting unseen servant to carry the copper piece to the end of the beam so we can see what is on the other side.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 19, 2012)

OOC: Sorry my posting is spotty due to holiday' Here is a map to keep you all busy - cieling is 50 feet up and bare of anything useful.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 19, 2012)

"Hmm. It seems there is another door on the far end. I will look about and see if I can locate a trip wire, pressure plate, or other such mechanism along the walkway to see if there is a trap," Alterius says as he glances around warily. Certainly there must be some mechanism which endangers those who cross, but what could it be. He calls upon his unseen servant to aid in the search by providing light from the illuminated coin. 







*OOC:*


Perception taking 20 for a total of 29, 30 for traps.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 21, 2012)

*Torgak*

"If there is a trap, the trigger will be on the beam. This is the way of perfidious traps ... at least that is what the teach at the temple of St. Cuthbert" the halforc says in a low voice while he still scans the room for something unusal.









*OOC:*


Torgak is using Perception (+1) and has darkvision.


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 1, 2013)

Galyne thinks that if there is a trap on the beam it will probably be some kind of weigh trap. So while the others search for tripwires, Galyne will check the corridor for some type of disabling switch. paying special attention the the area where the walls converge to the door. Also, when  he can get near he will carefully check where the beam is supported by the wall.









*OOC:*


Perception (Trapfinding) +13


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2013)

"I'm looking as hard as I can, but I simply cannot find anything. I shall continue to look around a little longer..." Alterius says with fixed determination.









*OOC:*


Hope you haven't forgotten about us,  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION].


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 15, 2013)

*Torgak*

"Always be vigilant, so teaches the holy Cudgle! Let's keep our eyes open and search around.", Torgak says, still trying to notice something of interest in the range of his darkvision.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 20, 2013)

*OOC:*


Badda bump


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


bump again.  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] is this dead?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2013)

(OOC - He's been gone for ages now. Since 12/25/2012.  )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 5, 2013)

OOC: I cursed this game by joining it.  I always wanted to play Age of Worms and can't seem to get a character past the beginning.


----------

